# Lydia the Weredog



## Smelge (Nov 9, 2011)

Name: Lydia Jamjar
Age: Appears 19 (real age 5001 years)
Sex: Female
Species: Weredog
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 135 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Tan (#826f14) and pink (#ff66f6) with electric blue highlights (#25f9f2)
- Markings: She is mostly tan with her enormous boobs highlighted in pink. Her hair has blue tips and she has a wet nose.
- Eye color: Light blue (#61CEE2)
- Other features: Black paw pads
Behavior and Personality: Shy and geeky with poor aesthetic taste. She likes her men of a feline persuasion, and likes Panthers. At full moon, she turns from her canine form into her other canine form which is almost identical, except her hairtips go slightly green instead of blue.

Skills: she loves chasing balls.
Weaknesses: balls. All of the balls.

Likes: Balls, panthers, garlic, chives, beef, panthers, being 5000 years old due to an ageing spell and being a demon or something, having swords, martial arts, marital arts, baseball bats, long hard objects.
Dislikes: Mexicans.

History: Cynthia was a simple intern at a multinational company, raised  by a reasonably well-to-do family in Winchester. She had always wanted  to get head, so she could get anything she wanted. She found her wish  granted when she swallowed a plot-convenient potion that made her get totally horny and stuff. Then she met some of my other characters and sexy things happen almost constantly. Seriously, they barely have time to go shopping for toothpaste or anything.
Clothing/Personal Style: She doesn't wear clothes because of reasons above.
Favorite food: raw meat
Favorite drink: Blood
Favorite location: the chicken shed
Favorite weather: mist
Favorite color: A sort of salmony red

Least liked food: Salted beef
Least liked drink: Drinks that don't have whole, hemispherical ice cubes, because she's slightly autistic. Did I mention that earlier? No? Well I meant to.
Least liked location: Morgue
Least liked weather: Apocalyptic flaming meteor showers

Favorite person: pANTHER PEOPLE
Least liked person: hoomans
Significant other: All of the characters. All of them.
Orientation: Trisexual


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 9, 2011)

Shouldn't she be "Lydia the Sparkledog"? Oh wait, that wouldn't be subtle :V
Yes, I know why you made this.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 9, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Shouldn't she be "Lydia the Sparkledog"? Oh wait, that wouldn't be subtle :V
> Yes, I know why you made this.



Needs more sparkles and mediocrity.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 9, 2011)

Gosh you sure are lucky to have such a wonderfully original and well-thought out character, replete with an extensive and interesting background story.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 9, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Shouldn't she be "Lydia the Sparkledog"? Oh wait, that wouldn't be subtle :V
> Yes, I know why you made this.



No. She's a dog that turns into a dog at the full moon.

WHAT IS THERE NOT TO GET?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 9, 2011)

wow! this must have taken you years to develop. you obviously have a passion for your characters.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 9, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Likes: Balls, panthers, garlic, chives, beef, panthers, being 5000 years old due to an ageing spell and being a demon or something, having swords, martial arts, *marital arts*, baseball bats, long hard objects.



lol'd


----------



## Pine (Nov 9, 2011)

I love you Smelge (in a friendzone way).


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 10, 2011)

Smelch... You're a dick. A funny dick. But a dick.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 10, 2011)

This made my morning.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 10, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Smelch... You're a dick. A funny dick. But a dick.



Why am I not allowed my own well-thought out characters?

Or is it that thing where you've already told me that I can't have characters because I made a joke one?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 10, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Why am I not allowed my own well-thought out characters?
> 
> Or is it that thing where you've already told me that I can't have characters because I made a joke one?



I'm just saying you're absolutely merciless... I don't know whether.stand in awe or beat the crap out of you is what I'm saying.

I mean, some of this stuff is grossly inaccurate. Ray doesn't even want to sleep with Cynthia. He knows how evil she is. He may be a womanizer but he has standards.

But lulz were had. I will not deny that. They were nice lulz.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 10, 2011)

Who the fuck is Cynthia?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 10, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Who the fuck is Cynthia?



The character you were making fun of in the first place.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not making fun of anyone. This is my original character.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 10, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I'm not making fun of anyone. This is my original character.



Dare you to draw her.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 10, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Dare you to draw her.


Smelge I am going to love you if you take this challenge. 

Please, dress her up in the sluttiest clothing you can think of. Make her a raver. GO CRAZY.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 10, 2011)

Outstanding. All of it. Outstanding.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 10, 2011)

Lacus said:


> Smelge I am going to love you if you take this challenge.
> 
> Please, dress her up in the sluttiest clothing you can think of. Make her a raver. GO CRAZY.


silly, didn't you read? lydia doesn't wear those.


----------



## Night-san (Nov 30, 2011)

This is an excellent character. You're obviously bursting with creativity and originality.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 30, 2011)

Night-san said:


> This is an excellent character. You're obviously bursting with creativity and originality.



There's a definate bursting happening somewhere.


----------

